

Pwn2Own winner says Macs are more safe, though less secure - parenthesis
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/03/pwn2own-winner-says-macs-are-more-safe-though-less-secure.ars

======
tptacek
My partner Dave made this point in 2006; it's one of our more popular posts,
and got good comments:

<http://www.matasano.com/log/644/safety-vs-security-2/>

OS X is a suburb. Win32 is downtown Manhattan. You might prefer the suburbs,
but remember: neighborhoods change.

------
spk
One thing that I don't get about this contest is that they included Chrome and
not Opera. Yes chrome is the "new kid in the block" but the other one, despite
it's low market penetration, has been around for many many years.

(PS: I am an Opera user, but not a fanatic/fanboy etc. I am not trying to
start a browser flame here.)

------
jimfl
I love this distinction. It's like the distinction between accuracy and
precision.

